# For Sale: TiVo S2 TCD649080 (750gb) & TCD540080 (80gb) BOTH w/ Lifetime & wireless



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 2 working TiVo units both with Lifetime & Wireless USB for sale on eBay. Please have a look if you're interested.

TiVo Series 2 TCD649080 DT Dual Tuner (750 GB/849 Hrs) Lifetime & Wireless
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261056058428

TiVo Series 2 TCD540080 (80 GB) with Lifetime & Wireless
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261056096109

Thanks


----------

